# crotch centre



## savarin (Sep 25, 2014)

I seeking an M2 crotch centre for my tailstock.
Can anyone help where I can buy one?
Been searching the interwebs but cant find one.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Like these?

Towards the bottom of the page (V center)
http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machines-Accessories/Lathe-Accessories/Tailstock-Accessories

http://www.rc-machines.com/en/acces...-40-mm-v-type-center-mt2-easy-center-drilling

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-A...5?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item41874a02ef

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-NICE-M...0?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item5b059e2414


Do you have a mill? Pretty simple to make.


----------



## savarin (Sep 25, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Do you have a mill? Pretty simple to make.



Thanks for those.
I wish I had a mill.


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 25, 2014)

I've had one of those for years and I never used it in the lathe as it was intended, Instead I use it in the drill press as a quick centering tool.


----------



## ELHEAD (Sep 25, 2014)

Only used occasionally, but I got mine at a flea market for a dollar. Even a blind hog will find an acorn once in a while.


----------



## savarin (Sep 25, 2014)

ELHEAD said:


> Only used occasionally, but I got mine at a flea market for a dollar. Even a blind hog will find an acorn once in a while.



and thats way better than $60 on flea bay


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 25, 2014)

What might one use this tool for?


----------



## savarin (Sep 25, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> What might one use this tool for?



centering round parts to be drilled across their diameter.
Drill bit in the lathe, crotch centre in the tail stock, rod held in the "V" quick and simple to use.
I've just screwed up three holes in a casting where all three are just a tad off centre so the bolts dont sit flat.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 25, 2014)

To center your crotch!  

(Sorry I couldn't resist)


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 25, 2014)

Pretty neat.


----------



## fastback (Sep 25, 2014)

It will work best if you use a center drill first.  a center drill won't bend or flex.

Paul


----------



## savarin (Sep 25, 2014)

fastback said:


> It will work best if you use a center drill first.  a center drill won't bend or flex.
> 
> Paul


Yep, always, thanks for the reminder.


----------

